# Jacksonville Herf?



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Like to gauge interest in having a Herf in Jacksonville in August sometime. If you are interested post or PM me, and we will plan it. Probably gonna be at Timuquan Tobacco or maybe Edwards of San Marco.

:gn:chk


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Come on Northeast Florida Gorillas, no interest?

:ss


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Count me in. Come on let's get together and have some fun.:bl


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

We are probably going to do this in 2 or three weeks. I guess me and DrHalle will go it alone.:gn:mn


----------



## macster (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a noobie here in St. Augustine. Would be interested. Let me know the date whenever decided.

BTW - excuse my ignorance, but what the hell is a "HERF?"


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

I should be able to make this. I'll know more once we narrow down the schedule. I need to find a good B&M. My local has been slim pickings lately.

Andre


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

macster said:


> I'm a noobie here in St. Augustine. Would be interested. Let me know the date whenever decided.
> 
> BTW - excuse my ignorance, but what the hell is a "HERF?"


A get together to smoke cigars.


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

galaga said:


> A get together to smoke cigars.


Thanks Galaga, I meant to post to answer the question but I forgot.:tu


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

ggainey said:


> Thanks Galaga, I meant to post to answer the question but I forgot.:tu


WHAT??

oh, 

Ya'll have fun now, ya'er....:tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

A couple of us guys from Tallahassee might be able to make it. Give us some dates so we can check our calendars. :tu


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

If you guys give us some dates maybe a couple members of the PSHC will make the trek down from Columbia!


----------



## surefire m2 (Jul 26, 2008)

:ssI am in!! my 1st herf


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey guys it looks like it will be August 16 probably at 1:00 PM. I will post again when the place is firm. Sorry about not being sure but I need to talk to DrHalle first. I should know all details by tomorrow.:chk


----------



## surefire m2 (Jul 26, 2008)

I went by Edwards of San Marco. today and bought a padron ann. nice place indeed! :dr


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

The date is set for August 16th at 1 PM. I need to get a head count to decide where we want to do it. So either PM me and let me know how many will be able to make it, or post it here.

I will also go ahead and PM the ones that have posted so far.

Thanks and look forward to meeting you guys.

:tu


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

1:00 on Saturday should work for me. Edwards of San Marco is closer to me, but I should be able to make it either way. It will just be me.

Thanks for getting this set up ggainey :tu


----------



## blindsmoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be up for it. What's two hours for some quality cigar time?!


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Okay, finally it is set for the HERF. Saturday August 16th at 1 Pm.

The place is Edwards of San Marco. See you there!

:ss


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I'll see what I can do...dunno if I have to work


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Would also like to give a big thanks for my BOTL DrHalle for helping to get this set up. Means a lot to me, thank you brother.

:tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I like cigars and I like telling stories. So of course I wanted to help. Looking forward to the get together. Thanks for getting this thing together, Greg.:tu


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

ggainey said:


> Okay, finally it is set for the HERF. Saturday August 16th at 1 Pm.
> 
> The place is Edwards of San Marco. See you there!
> 
> :ss


Can you get me an address for this place??


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Here ya go

2018 San Marco Boulevard
Jacksonville, FL 32207
:tu



Troop_lee said:


> Can you get me an address for this place??


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

My son will also be able to go with us to the herf. He just registered on CS and his screen name is bigsix89. Says he will post an intro as soon as the site will let him.:tu


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Looking forward to the Herf tomorrow and I hope everyone has a great time. If you have never been to Edward's Pipe and Tobacco Shop, you are in for a treat. They have a very large walk in humidor with a great selection of cigars. Our host there will be Dino, ask for him when you walk in. (He calls everybody, "Boss") Walk straight to the back of the store, as the front has whatnots and women junk. In the back, on the left will be the humidor and all the way to the back door will be the smoking room on the right.
Here is the contact infohone: (904) 396-7990
Fax: (904) 396-1718
Email: [email protected]

*Location: Here is a map of the area.*
2018 San Marco Boulevard
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&q=Edward's+of+San+Marco&fb=1&cid=0,0,4037599813491592158&near=Jacksonville,+FL&cd=1&ll=30.31106,-81.663051&spn=0.017598,0.027294&z=15


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info :tu

See you guys tomorrow :ss

Andre


----------



## surefire m2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Sounds great! hope to see y'all there:ss


----------

